# Any overnight stops between Luzern and Basel?



## ardgour

Anyone know of a convenient place for an overnight stop on or near the road between Luzern and Basel? Hubby is driving the van back from Italy through Switzerland next week and hopes to make it across into France before stopping for the night but it would be useful to have a plan B just in case of delays.
Thanks

Chris


----------



## peejay

Hi;

We used this site site for a quick overnighter at Altdorf, just south of Luzern, close to the autoroute and handy if you get delayed passing through the San Gottard tunnel, as was the case for us.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=3014

Pete


----------



## peejay

Just remembered I had this google map of stellplatz and sites, you might find something here as well....

>Googlemap Swiss Stoppovers<

Pete


----------



## eddied

*Luzern - Basel stop*

 Ciao Ardgour, apart from the Sempachersee stop shown on peejay's very useful link; on that same stretch of autobahn in more or less the same place, I have stopped overnight safely at the autobahn services area. If he can get further along towards Basel, then the next useful top is Platteln services, but big and noisy; although very well equipped.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## Rapide561

*Switzerland*

Hi

I am kipped at both Pratteln services near Basle, and also Lucerne Nord (BP). No probs at either.

Russell


----------

